# Attention Dark Elf players



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

Ok dont flag me I put this in general.
Please post some cool 8th edition DE lists so we can see how well DE work in 8th look forward to seeing some.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

This coming beyond a joke. Asking continuous questions for copy paste lists is not part of the community. You have a forum to browse and search through dedicated to army lists.

Make your own up, and learn how to use it, then ask for help and advise.


----------



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

Sorry it just seems nobody plays DE and I wanted to see some cool lists or battle reports from them.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Quite a few people play DE.
Maskedjackal has great lists and tremendous guides for DE. Look him up and see his threads.

Or, keep looking in 'army lists' for DE.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Just asking for an army list will do you nothing, you have to know how to use it. Experimenting with models will tell you all you need. Besides, the only consistent choices are Hydras and Supreme Sorceresses, each players lists vary wildly.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Masked Jackal said:


> Just asking for an army list will do you nothing, you have to know how to use it. Experimenting with models will tell you all you need. Besides, the only consistent choices are Hydras and Supreme Sorceresses, each players lists vary wildly.


I don't use Hydrae.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Vrykolas2k said:


> I don't use Hydrae.


I'm talking in terms of general competitiveness. Hydras are not only ridiculously powerful, but fill a very important hole in the Dark Elf army, that being a sponge for damage. They can hold up entire units by themselves, often killing them, and when charged in with other units, especially Cold One Knights, they can rend large infantry blocks apart in a few rounds of combat. 

I respect your choice not to use them, but in the terms that the OP is talking about, however misguided he may or may not be, what I talked about is the norm. And, now that I recall it, the other consistent is the Cauldron of Blood. The buffs, combined with spells, can cause ludicrously powerful units for a few rounds of combat, enough to wipe out the big blocks of 8th.


----------

